# Custom Canadian Guitar Cabs ala Emperor, Earcandy, Electric?



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

Is there a Canadian maker of custom guitar cabinets of Emperor and Earcandy quality? I'd love one of these guys, but shipping...ouch. I would love to discover a talented Canadian cabinet maker though!

http://www.emperorcabs.com/HOME2007.html
http://www.earcandycabs.com/


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

http://www.yellowcabamplification.com/


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

iaresee said:


> http://www.yellowcabamplification.com/


very beautifull cabs..but their prices are totaly insane


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

get an Avatar. www.steamcomusic.com


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

al3d said:


> very beautifull cabs..but their prices are totaly insane


Seem on par with the Ear Candy stuff he was looking at originally.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Leyland Sound Design: http://www.leylandsounddesign.com/


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

Try making your own. Its easier than you think ,you just need patience, a table saw helps. I have and it was a very rewarding project. You'd be surprised how good it may end up sounding if you follow the golden rules of guitar cab building.
Don't ask, everyone has a different recipe but here's my advice.

1. Use the very best plywood (3/4") money can buy for your sides.

2. Use press board (particle board) sparingly or not at all, even better. It is used extensively for baffle boards and back boards. I don't like the s**t but its used.

3. Don't put in recessed plastic handles like those found on most Marshall cabs. They rattle like no tomorrow.

4. If you like a particular cab, copy the dimensions, full stop.

5. Don't cheap out on speakers. There are however some pretty good inexpensive guitar speakers available on E-bay these days. I really like Eminence speakers, Governors and Private Jacks.

6. I really like the sound of half-cabs with 2 12's. I don't know why there not more popular.

7. If you can't Tolex get to know someone who does it well.


----------



## leblanc74 (Sep 14, 2008)

konasexone said:


> Try making your own. Its easier than you think ,you just need patience, a table saw helps. I have and it was a very rewarding project. You'd be surprised how good it may end up sounding if you follow the golden rules of guitar cab building.
> Don't ask, everyone has a different recipe but here's my advice.
> 
> 1. Use the very best plywood (3/4") money can buy for your sides.
> ...




sounds tempting and trully :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Metal#J# (Jan 1, 2007)

I've built a couple 2x12 cabs and this 6x12. I too feel cabs are way over priced. You're looking at $1200+ for a 4x12 from companies like Bogner, VHT and Diezel. Building is a good alternative unless you want to go used.








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## rwe333 (Feb 18, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Leyland Sound Design: http://www.leylandsounddesign.com/


Yup... + 1


----------



## ben_allison (Sep 16, 2008)

Yeah, Yellow Cab is INSANE.

And Steamsonic marks up the cost so much... for the prices they charge, I'd rather grab a used Orange.

DIY is always a good option...

I'm hoping/praying someone picks up Port City for Canadian distribution.


----------



## ben_allison (Sep 16, 2008)

Wow... Leyland's cg2x12 looks killer!

Anyone know what they go for? Do they come loaded?


----------



## ben_allison (Sep 16, 2008)

Anyone have more info/opinions on Leyland cabs (specifically the 2x12)?


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

I'll build a couple custom cabs for ya! :banana: Of course, it would probably be the same price as buying an Avatar.


----------



## rwe333 (Feb 18, 2006)

ben_allison said:


> Anyone have more info/opinions on Leyland cabs (specifically the 2x12)?


Incredible build quality, great sound, good folks. Buy w/ every confidence. They've done a ton of work for me over the years. They can load cabs (Eminence usually).


----------

